# Nodak Outdoors Welcomes Curt Wells



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I wanted to welcome Curt Wells to Nodak Outdoors as one of our newest contributors of excellent big game articles. Curt has been around the industry and is often seen in magazines and on TV for his bowhunting skills.

The November Edition of Nodak Outdoors is now available and you can see Curt's first contribution, Hi-Vis Decoying - Deer Decoy Strategies

:welcome:


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes welcome Curt, your one of the best out there!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:welcome:


----------

